

Show HN: Sortbox – Organize your Dropbox - mustpax
http://www.sortmybox.com

======
mgeraci
The slideshow on the homepage is hard to use. There is quite a bit of
information, and I would like to read it, but the length of the slide is set
too fast for me to read the captions (not to mention look at the image!). Then
if you hit the left or right arrow, it pauses for a moment, but then restarts
itself.

If you just have two steps in the slideshow, I would recommend making the
images more narrow and having them side-by-side with an arrow in between. This
would mean that a user could easily see the flow of the process (step one:
make filter, step two: enjoy filter) and read at their own pace.

~~~
DjMojoRisin
Mgeraci - Thanks a lot for your feedback. We will revisit the slideshow and
incorporate your comments.

~~~
mgeraci
Happy to help!

------
mustpax
We built this over a few weeks to scratch our own itch as heavy Dropbox users.
Feedback greatly appreciated. I've been using it as a Quicksilver like single
action file sorter, which works pretty well.

It's BSD licensed on GitHub in case anyone wants to check out the source:
<https://github.com/mustpax/sortbox>

